# Audio distribution racks and etc



## tracyfox (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,

I am designing my home theatre in my basement. The framing is done and I don't know where to start wiring for audio. I will have a 7.1 surround system. Does anyone know of a good book that will guide me in the placement of a distribution rack, where to buy, instructions, and wiring diagrams? If I can see a successful system, I can wire mine. Thx.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look through the construction and you'll find plenty of ideas. :T


----------

